# au repli et à l'ailleurs



## Esther55

¿Podría alguien explicarme si esto es una frase hecha?: "ça c'est un appel au voyage immobile, *au repli et à l’ailleurs*" 
(Esto es una llamada/invitación a hacer un viaje sin moverse, ...)

merci


----------



## Pinairun

¿Tiene que ver algo con la psique?

Saludos


----------



## Esther55

No, està hablando de una habitación y su decoración: "Le lieu feutré aux couleurs automnales est un appel au voyage immobile, au repli et à l’ailleurs"


----------



## Pinairun

Esther55 said:


> No, està hablando de una habitación y su decoración: "Le lieu feutré aux couleurs automnales est un appel au voyage immobile, au repli et à l’ailleurs"


 

Este lugar acogedor con colores otoñales invita a un viaje virtual a nuestro interior (intimidad) y a ...

Si te sirve de algo

Saludos


----------



## Esther55

gracias por el intento, pero todavía no entiendo el matiz de "repli" i "ailleurs" en esta frase en concreto


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Le repli (sur soi): el ensimismamiento, la meditación... => una invitación al viaje inmóvil, a la meditación o a la evasión (_evasión _se aleja algo, solo para explicar lo que significa)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Inspirándome en *Martine*, igual también podríamos decir

_al recogimiento o a la dispersión_

no sé...


----------



## Esther55

gracias a todos, perfecto!!


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​


Cintia&Martine said:


> la evasión (_evasión _se aleja algo, solo para explicar lo que significa)


 
Muy interesante tu propuesta, Martine. Es muy consistente con una frase que me está volviendo loco, donde *ailleurs* no funciona como adverbio sino como sustantivo:

La mort est *le seul ailleurs* pour cette manière contradictoire de n'être nulle part.


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> donde *ailleurs* no funciona como adverbio sino como .


¿Como en este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1148252   ???


----------



## totor

Sí, exacto, Paquita.

Creo que en mi caso particular, voy a traducir "ailleurs" como "alternativa".


----------



## Gévy

totor said:


> Sí, exacto, Paquita.
> 
> Creo que en mi caso particular, voy a traducir "ailleurs" como "alternativa".


Hola Totor:

No veo cómo puedes llegar a esta traducción que no tiene que ver con "ailleurs". 

Me quedo perpleja.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

La imagen es metafórica, Gévy, y aunque esté "alejada" del original (como bien dice Martine con respecto a "evasión"), es una opción válida. Por lo menos a mi juicio.


----------



## Paquita

No lo creo tampoco...

Me parece, y puede que me equivoque... que precisamente se trata de evadirse "a otras partes" que en realidad son "ninguna parte" ya que no te vas de verdad, es metafórico.

Esto mientras estás en vida.

y cuando mueres, te vas de verdad, irremediablemente, y a la única "otra parte" posible. No diría "alternativa" que supone una elección, y la posibilidad de volver atrás.

Bueno, solo la humilde opinión de alguien para quien la filosofía es de verdad "un ailleurs"


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> No diría "alternativa" que supone una elección, y la posibilidad de volver atrás.



Tienes razón, Paquita, y me resulta muy útil lo que me estás diciendo y que no había tenido en cuenta.

Creo que lo correcto en mi caso (aunque me aleje todavía más del texto) es:
 
_La muerte es la única *salida* para esta manera contradictoria de no estar en ninguna parte._


----------



## Paquita

No sé, "salida" me suena a "solución"... como si fuera una incitación al suicidio.

Además depende de si necesitas referirte a otros "ailleurs" antes o después de esta frase: en este caso, no puedes cambiar de palabra.

Repito, no soy ninguna filósofa.


----------



## totor

El problema es que se trata de una frase muy rotunda y que no permite ninguna paráfrasis.

El francés permite sustantivaciones que en español son casi imposibles (como en este caso), a lo cual se añade que la simple traducción de "ailleurs" (una sola palabra) se convierte en castellano en dos como mínimo (otra parte).

Por mi parte, no creo que "salida" sea un equivalente de "solución". Sobre todo si se dice que es "la única". Pero ahora que miro, "evasión" sí es un sinónimo de "salida"  .

En cuanto a esto:



Paquit& said:


> Además depende de si necesitas referirte a otros "ailleurs" antes o después de esta frase: en este caso, no puedes cambiar de palabra.



Sí, la remisión a "ailleurs" figura en esa misma frase, y es "nulle part". Pero la frase tal y como la traduje me parece comprensible y, lo que es más importante, dentro del espíritu del original.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- afuera


> *1.     * adv. l. Fuera del sitio en que se está.


Nada indica aquí que este sitio tenga que ser _dentro_.
No sé si por tus pagos este tipo de conversación et corriente y _entendible_:
- Hace días que no te veo
- He estado afuera (Que se entiende como fuera de la ciudad o del país => _ailleurs_, en mi opinión)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> - afuera



Absolutamente comprensible y entendible, Martine (hasta en mis pagos):

La muerte es el único afuera para esta manera contradictoria de no estar en ninguna parte.

Pero lamentablemente muy lejos de la resonancia del original:



totor said:


> La mort est le seul ailleurs pour cette manière contradictoire de n'être nulle part.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días Totor:

Instintivamente, yo he leído lo siguiente:

La muerte es *aquel único lugar*....

Por eso, creo que sería muy de agradecer que nos dieras el contexto y más concretamente ¿a qué se refiere esta _manière contradictoire_?. 

Por otra parte, ¿hay alguna posibilidad de que en tu texto este _ailleurs_ sea contemplado como *otredad*?


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, Athos?

La "otredad" es una referencia al sentimiento de ser otro, no a una situación geográfica, si puedo decir, como se plantea en este texto.

El libro en su conjunto es un análisis sociológico de la situación de los que están de alguna manera fuera del sistema de protecciones sociales, por desocupación de larga data (entre otras cosas). Más concretamente, la "manera contradictoria" remite a esa oposición entre el "ailleurs" y el "nulle part".

Sin embargo,



Athos de Tracia said:


> La muerte es *aquel único lugar*....



me parece un buena opción, precisamente porque conserva esa oposición.

Voy a pensarlo un poco y después les cuento.

Muchas gracias por tu sugerencia  .

No lo tengo muy claro todavía, Athos, pero no me parece muy viable, porque desaparece la condición de "otro" que formula "ailleurs".

¿Tú qué crees?


----------



## jprr

El más allá es el unico lugar ???


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour JP:

La mort et l'au-delà ne sont pas identiques. Un croyant pourra parler de l'au-delà, un athée non. Dans la phrase que Totor nous offre, rien n'indique que l'on parle d'une vie après la mort, d'un paradis ou autre. On parle juste de la mort en tant que telle.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## esteban

¿Y qué tal "lugar ajeno"? 


Saludos
esteban


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> La mort et l'au-delà ne sont pas identiques. Un croyant pourra parler de l'au-delà, un athée non. Dans la phrase que Totor nous offre, rien n'indique que l'on parle d'une vie après la mort, d'un paradis ou autre. On parle juste de la mort en tant que telle.



Exactamente.

Sea como fuere, y aunque no haga mucho a la cuestión, el ensayo donde aparece la frase que es objeto de nuestra discusión actual es un análisis en el sentido de la desafiliación del mito de Tristán e Isolda, "una alianza —según dice el autor— que sólo puede realizarse en la muerte".

Quiero aclarar también que la falta de contexto al inicio se debe a que yo sólo quise hacer un comentario acerca del post # 6 de Martine, y no me imaginé que iba a dar lugar a todo lo que siguió (y que por supuesto agradezco).


----------



## swift

Hay una mezcla de ideas terrible acá. Y perdonen pero me parece que los conceptos se están confundiendo fenomenalmente: nada tienen que hacer aquí la alteridad ni la otredad.

El _ailleurs_ del que se habla en el texto es aquello externo a la vida que es al mismo tiempo un no lugar, es la única forma de estar fuera de la condición de vivos y al mismo tiempo sin estar en ninguna parte. El _afuera _de Martine me parece muy adecuado.

Digo yo, que de escatología sé poco.


----------

